

Get ready for GitHub Universe - benn_88
https://github.com/blog/1955-get-ready-for-github-universe-october-1-2-in-san-francisco

======
petercooper
Quite an exciting development! I'm surprised it's taken this long for GitHub
to make a splash with an event like this (it's not their first event but seems
to be the first of this nature). I wonder how it'll compare to something like
OSCON.

------
zobzu
cant find the talk list yet. being in SF and being github i suspect it may
attract quite a wide range of ppl, which could be interesting

